# applet erstellen, welches eine grafikdatei erzeugt



## Black-Jag (7. Dez 2006)

moinsen,
ich erstelle gerade eine seite, wo hockeytrainer übungen austauschen können. zu jeder übung gehört normalerweise ein bild. dieses bild möchte ich per java im browser erstellen können, d.h. ich habe ein weißes fenster, wo ein paar linien  oder kleine grafiken einfügen kann. dieses fenster würde ich dann gerne als .jpg oder .png auf dem server hinterlegen. nun meine frage. ist das überhaupt möglich als applet? kann mir jemand helfen, da ich mit java leider noch keine erfahrung habe.


----------



## EOB (7. Dez 2006)

du laedst das bild wie ganz normal. wenn das bild auf dem selben server wie das applet liegt, sollte es da keine probleme mit geben --> siehe sandbox system.

gruesse


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Dez 2006)

@Mørketid: Er möchte das Bild auf dem Server speichern...

Das hat erst mal nichts mit der lokalen Umgebung zu tun.
Trotzdem muss das Applet signiert werden, weil es sich zum Speichern zu einem anderen Server verbinden muss.
Das Applet muss also auch gleichzeitig z.B. ein FTP-Client sein. Das Dumme daran, die Zugangsdaten werden wohl auf irgendeine Art zugänglich gemacht.


----------

